# 1948 Humber - Newbie needs your help



## jimjim (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone this is my first post here. I have recently been given a 1948 Humber and I would like to restore it. For now I would like to know your first impression of this bicycle. How original you think is it etc..


----------



## jimjim (Nov 3, 2008)

more photos


----------



## jimjim (Nov 3, 2008)

last one for now, the bike is untouched by me, I will start cleaning her up soon


----------



## jimjim (Nov 3, 2008)

its got sturmey hub and a derailleur, wrights saddle, williams crank


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2008)

The derailer is a bit newer than 1948,check the hub as sturmey archer stamped a date on their hubs.Also you can check the date code for the williams chainring.The stem & brakes look correct and also the bike is a nice model . More of a club or touring bike than a standard model.Start with a good cleaning---sm


----------



## jimjim (Nov 6, 2008)

sam said:


> The derailer is a bit newer than 1948,check the hub as sturmey archer stamped a date on their hubs.Also you can check the date code for the williams chainring.The stem & brakes look correct and also the bike is a nice model . More of a club or touring bike than a standard model.Start with a good cleaning---sm




Hi sam, the hub is date 48 11, the chainring is ZH (see pic), whic  i have been informed is around the sixties. 

Its been sitting in a garage for twenty years and as a result has got a thick hard layer of brown dirt on all horizontal surfaces, I have tired hot soapy water which did nothing. Then I rubbed in autosol which worked well on the lights dirt patches (forks), do you have any other ideas on the best way to clean off the heavy grime. See other pic for example of the grime


----------



## sam (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd use polish compound/but not on any decals.Go easy.Should clean up and be a great bike! Sure looks nice--like the "cyclo" two gear cog for the 3 speed hub.


----------

